# Kindle Fire & Bible



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

So today in church, I was in class & my teacher asked me to read a verse. I was reading it on my kindle touch(ESV version), and this is what I read:
"Oh that there were one among you who would shut the doors, that you might not _kindle fire_ on my altar in vain! I have no pleasure in you, says the LORD of hosts, and I will not accept an offering from your hand."
-Malachi 1:10
I just found it so funny.....


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder if someone in Amazon was aware of that verse? If not, that's an amazing coincidence. Gives the name that extra special significance, huh?


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

I know, right? I'm sure it's a coincidence....maybe.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Exodus 35:3  Ye shall kindle no fire throughout your habitations upon the sabbath day.

Numbers 11:1  And when the people complained, it displeased the LORD: and the LORD heard it; and his anger was kindled; and the fire of the LORD burnt among them, and consumed them that were in the uttermost parts of the camp.

Jeremiah 17:4  I will cause thee to serve thine enemies in the land which thou knowest not: for ye have kindled a fire in mine anger, which shall burn for ever.

Acts 28:2  And the barbarous people shewed us no little kindness: for they kindled a fire, and received us every one, because of the present rain, and because of the cold. 

James 3:5  Behold, how great a matter a little fire kindleth!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a sign!!


----------

